
Obama Wants to Create a “Find My iPhone” for Stolen Guns - wymy
http://www.fastcompany.com/3055150/president-obama-wants-to-create-a-find-my-iphone-for-stolen-guns?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fastcompany%2Fheadlines+%28Fast+Company%29
======
foolshdropout
Firearm technology is incredibly simple. I've seen firearms made from pipe
bought at a hardware store and parts from toy cars. The point is, it would be
incredibly easy to override "any" technological advancement in firearms that
renders them inoperable. If we want a safer society, we need to make a better
society. Not more control of the people, but more people in control. In the
end, this is a brain dead idea.

